# RCMP Ghost Cars?



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey peeps. Around here in the Lower Mainland, I notice the cops use a lot of Intrepids, Impalas and Crown Vics for Ghost cars. All black or dark dark green. However... yesterday I saw a man who was pulled over...


BY A WHITE VOLVO.


I'm scared now... a little paranoid perhaps. They could be driving anything...

So my question is, what cars do your RCMP/Local cops drive?
The Volvo was either RCMP or the Vancouver Police Department... I can't remember which city I saw it in. [There are five major cities around here, hard to tell when you cross into another city unless you know the borders]


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, in Ottawa, the RCMP have been trying out Volvos for Traffic for a few years, I think we were the pilot program, but here they're marked blatantly with the RCMP colours.

In Ottawa we get the dubious distinction of having a police force for every level of Govt., RCMP for the National Capital Commision Roads, Ontario Provincial Police for Highways and City police on city streets and regional roads. You can't spit out of your car here without a cop seeing it.

The city still prefers Crown Vics, but OPP roll in anything from fully marked Impalas to unmarked Chevrolet Venture Minivans for traffic. They've taken on a new policy of being as stealthy as possible.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

FCS said:


> Yeah, in Ottawa, the RCMP have been trying out Volvos for Traffic for a few years, I think we were the pilot program, but here they're marked blatantly with the RCMP colours.
> 
> In Ottawa we get the dubious distinction of having a police force for every level of Govt., RCMP for the National Capital Commision Roads, Ontario Provincial Police for Highways and City police on city streets and regional roads. You can't spit out of your car here without a cop seeing it.
> 
> The city still prefers Crown Vics, but OPP roll in anything from fully marked Impalas to unmarked Chevrolet Venture Minivans for traffic. They've taken on a new policy of being as stealthy as possible.


CHP around here in cali have that volvo as well its just black and white.. there is also, i think, 2 white camaros, the crown vics, there is one pickup with a camper shell on I-15 south of the 91 freeway. and of course some bmw motorcycle guys and even a few old school harley ones. Be carefull on major and open freeways CHP is cracking down....on a 200 mile stretch from san diego to ontario cali i saw 9 yes 9 cops all with people on the side of the road.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

The cops here also used dark coloured mini-vans, but only for their infamous Photo Radar.

Most of the marked police cars I see are Impalas. Surrey [my city] RCMP... white with their coloured stripes and red/blue lights on the roof. 

We /ONLY/ have RCMP here... Surrey's the largest city in Canada [380,000 people] without a local police department. Or so I've heard.


----------



## TommehSC (Mar 1, 2004)

To the best of my knowledge the RCMP only contracts to purchase domestic vehicles (as to most canadian police forces) it is rare that you would see otherwise, but you will see caravan's etc doing highway patrol enforcement. The only exception to this is for their media and community vehicles that are often donated by sponsoring businesses in town.


----------

